# As cute as a Buttons



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well on Saturday I went out to the barn to find Bonnie has given birth to Buttons. Sorry for nto getting his picture up sooner. Been pretty bussie. Buttons did not suck on a bottle until now. For the first 3 days I was tube feeding him to keep him a live. He is a very active baby even though I was tube feedin him. We think he was a premi. But this morning I got excited that he drank 6 ounces on his own. I wanted to throw a party. Here is some pictures of him. He fits his name.









I am Cute and I know it!









Mommy loves kisses.









This is what handsome looks like!









Royale (my neice) holding Buttons









Look how tall I am .









Is my butt to big??


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Her wattles are cute


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

OOPPPSSSS forgot to tell ya al. Buttons is a little buckling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww....He's adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.... :thumb:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

very cute little guy. Glad he's doing better and suckling on his own!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

What a sweetie! Yep, cute as button!

Deb Mc


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

How adorable! Hope he is doing well. :wink:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Happy to report he is sucking away. Downing 6 to 8 oz. Been calling him butthead. His personality is comen through. He is into everything and trying to keep up with everyone. He is a cuddler and also wants to sleep with me still. I am trying to break him of that. Just got to love this little guy.


----------

